# Anybody See This On Long Island?



## PCHiggin (Feb 21, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-bicycles-25-each/6481012009.html


----------



## LarzBahrs (Feb 21, 2018)

Somebody needs to get that 20in girls schwinn.


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 21, 2018)

if anyones interested i'll pick up and ship


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 22, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> https://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-bicycles-25-each/6481012009.html



The 20” girls Schwinn (ad says $25 each


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2018)

schwinnray said:


> if anyones interested i'll pick up and ship



I'll take.Sending you a private conversation


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2018)

Hope someone with a  daughter or granddaughter got it. Looks like its been unused for a long time


----------



## mantaray (Feb 23, 2018)

Any body have an idea what that orange one in the first pic is?


----------



## stezell (Feb 23, 2018)

mantaray said:


> View attachment 759142 Any body have an idea what that orange one in the first pic is?



It appears to be a Tyler made in Poland, convertible bike.
Sean


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 23, 2018)

nice that he says calls or text only but has no number listed


----------

